# Any Hummers out there?



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

The original hummer is the only hummer :thumbsup: 

--I see more soccer moms driving these than anyone cause they want that "I can drive like a moron with my kids in here and not get hurt" feeling


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

A few years back the Buick salesman (my wife's new car) tried to get me into a first generation hummer, one he had on the lot. They are small inside. I'm a big guy at 6'5" and 300#. That hummer is much smaller than my work truck, my play truck, and my Buick Roadmaster. They look big, there just isn't room in the drivers seat.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I used to have a Hummer. The ride was unbelievably jumpy, it was impossible to steer and it never stopped making this horrible screeching sound, however, it never leaked a drop of fluid and from what I could tell the miles on it were really low........ I almost canceled the divorce.:w00t:

Bob


----------



## Dirtguy (Dec 17, 2006)

No Hummer, but how's this?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*Ahhhhhh Viper......forget all this hummer talk*

I guarantee no one in here has something that could go toe to toe with that--that car will humble the proud....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Paintguy26 said:


> The original hummer is the only hummer :thumbsup:


I agree. H2's & 3's are gay. The H3 is built on the Colorado chassis for goodness sakes. 
I like the Colorado, but that's like the strength of a 150 lb man having to haul a 275 lb fat ass around.


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> I guarantee no one in here has something that could go toe to toe with that--that car will humble the proud....


I take exception to that. I have a 2004 Mustang Cobra with 525 horsepower at the crank. I'm sure I could stay with him.
Firend of mine has the same car as me with an aftermarket supercharger, approximately 650 crank horsepower. I'm jealous!


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

I want this for the ultimate work truck:gunsmilie: 

http://www.internationaldelivers.com/site_layout/militarybusiness/Intl_APV.asp


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC said:


> I want this for the ultimate work truck:gunsmilie:
> 
> http://www.internationaldelivers.com/site_layout/militarybusiness/Intl_APV.asp


Now THAT'S a Truck! Just what we need here around Detroit...


That's what I would have if I could justify the cost... :thumbup: and could figure out how to sneek it past the wife... :whistling 

http://69.20.127.42/portal/site/ITr...toid=9ff2dc724e1ae010VgnVCM10000085d0eb0aRCRD


----------



## Dirtguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Stone Mountain, I've got a Paxton SC on that car and it makes 667 at the rear wheels, that's over 700 at the crank. It's a screem to drive. Come on down sometime and we will go for a ride.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a hummer once, but then we got married and you know the rest of the story.:whistling


----------

